# Audi 5KTQ bypass valve questions



## Qwk875000 (Apr 25, 2004)

I have had this car for a little while now and I am interested in installing a recurculating bypass valve on it. First of all I would like to know of anyone who has done this what valve did you use? And what is everyones feelings on the universal adjustable type like the greddy type S? I am mainly interested in getting an adjustable one for future mods (like a chip where boost is raised) Please give me any recomendation. And as far as installing it, I should install the valve in a fabricated metal tube between the intercooler and the throttle body correct? Thank you any suggstions are well welcomed!
-Jeff-


----------



## Qwk875000 (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Audi 5KTQ bypass valve questions (Qwk875000)*

Also has anyone used a valve that vents to the atmosohere on this type of vehicle/fuel injection? Is there a reason that I should not? Please any info is appreciated. Thank you
-Jeff-


----------



## Qwk875000 (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Audi 5KTQ bypass valve questions (Qwk875000)*

Anyone have any help?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi 5KTQ bypass valve questions (Qwk875000)*

You shouldn't vent to atmosphere on a car like this - you'll be venting metered air. Most people who do don't really notice any problems but its just the principle of the thing. My might wind up with flames out the exhaust with a BOV of this type.
The Greddy Type-S isn't a very good valve. Slow to respond, and picky to tune on small displacement motors in my experience. Get something like a Forge or Bailey diverter valve. Very high quality and effective.


----------

